# Unknown decoder brand



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I bought an HO DCC F7 at a train show, and it works fine. I would like to do a little fine tuning of the CV's, but I don't have a clue what brand it is. 

Is there some universal code to crack the unknown?

I would like to do speed matching. 

Any suggestions?

Bill


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The manufacturer ID and model number are often hard coded into 2 CV's. Maybe someone who remembers what those are will chime in.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

https://www.nmra.org/sites/default/files/standards/sandrp/pdf/appendix_a_s-9.2.2.pdf


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Or
http://00200530.pdl.pscdn.net/002/00530/MRH04/DCC Shortcuts Card.pdf


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

If I am reading this correctly, one must know the manufacturer I do not.

Or, how do I read the table?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Can you read the CV's with your controller? What type of system do you have? Power cab, Digitrax, what?


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a Digitrax DCS 51.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Page 28 of your manual, section 16.6.
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/starter-sets/dcs51/documents/ZephyrXtra.pdf
You want to read CV7, ( version) and CV8, (manufacturer).
compare value to either link above for who made it.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Were you able to find the manufacturer and if so, who?


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Duh. When I removed the shell, the Digitraxx name was on the decoder.

However, there are so many versions, I am still fishing around.

But, I am on the trail.

Thanks for your info.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Did you read back CV7?


----------

